# Herzlichen ...



## Ralle (17 Januar 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Rainer. Hoffentlich legt die anstehende Feier, nicht die gesamte Firma Deltalogic lahm :sm22:  .


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Januar 2008)

Hoch soll er leben,
hoch soll er leben
--- dreimal hoch!


Er lebe hoch!
Er lebe hoch!
Er lebe dreimal hoch!

Glückwunsch, Rainer
Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MW (17 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir


----------



## godi (17 Januar 2008)

Von mir auch alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag!











Viel Spaß beim Torte essen! 

godi


----------



## kolbendosierer (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo Rainer,

auch von mir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag!
 
robert


----------



## bgischel (17 Januar 2008)

*Alles Gute...*


----------



## jabba (17 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche.:sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2008)

:sm20:

... und natürlich auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag ...


----------



## vierlagig (17 Januar 2008)

möchte mich anschließen ... Alles Gute! - und immer ne gute Verbindung!


----------



## mst (17 Januar 2008)

Wünsche ebenfalls alle gute:sm24:


----------



## OHGN (17 Januar 2008)

Alles Gute!:sm20:


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (17 Januar 2008)

Ach von mir noch einmal alles Gute - auch wenn wir das natürlich auch schon persönlich erledigt haben 



Ralle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich legt die anstehende Feier, nicht die gesamte Firma Deltalogic lahm :sm22:  .


Bisher gab es "nur" Butterbrezeln... das legt keine Firma lahm 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## edison (17 Januar 2008)

Na denn alles Gute und einen Ruhigen Tag - damit heut abend das Bierchen auch schmeckt


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Januar 2008)

*und natürlich auch von mir ...*

Hoch soll er leben :sm20: 

Rainer, Dir Alles Gute!


----------



## dtsclipper (17 Januar 2008)

Und nicht zu vergessen - 

Allses guhde aus de Palz
wünscht dtsclipper


----------



## Steve81 (17 Januar 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute!:sm20:


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch
:sm20:


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 Januar 2008)

hallo,
auch aus dem harz, alles gute.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank an alle für die Geburtstagswünsche. Ich werden heute Abend beim Italiener extra ein Gläschen auf die SPS-Forumsteilnehmer trinken. (Am besten auf jeden aktiven eines , aber das halte ich glaube ich nicht wirklich durch.)


----------



## MSB (17 Januar 2008)

Natürlich auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle für die Geburtstagswünsche. Ich werden heute Abend beim Italiener extra ein Gläschen auf die SPS-Forumsteilnehmer trinken. (Am besten auf jeden aktiven eines , aber das halte ich glaube ich nicht wirklich durch.)



Denk daran nicht mehr wie mit Gewalt reingeht!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Kai (17 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## himbeergeist (17 Januar 2008)

Auch ich wünsche alles Gute für das Neue Lebensjahr.

Frank


----------



## Zefix (17 Januar 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Burzeltag :s11: :sm24:


----------



## Treser-Olt (17 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Markus (17 Januar 2008)

hey rainer!

alles ute wünsch ich dir!
meine mum ist gestern 50 geworden, habe jetzt erst mal genung vom feiern...


----------



## mariob (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo Rainer,
unbekannterweise zwar aber alles Gute!

Mario


----------



## Question_mark (17 Januar 2008)

*Markus, leite das bitte weiter ...*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> meine mum ist gestern 50 geworden,



Dann richte Deiner Mutter, die uns beim Forumstreffen immer so nett und freundlich versorgt und betreut (incl. Aspirin..), nachträglich die besten Wünsche zum runden Jubeltag von uns Forumsteilnehmer aus, wir wünschen alles Gute und beste Gesundheit für die nächsten 50 Jahre. Und wir freuen uns schon auf den nächsten Forumstreff  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (18 Januar 2008)

*Happi Birschdai*

Hallo,



> Am besten auf jeden aktiven eines , aber das halte ich glaube ich nicht wirklich durch.)



Nur net schwächele, Rainer  
Wir üben das beim nächsten Forumstreffen mal wieder, Du schaffst das schon.
Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, alles Gute, Erfolg und vor allen Dingen Gesundheit wünscht Dir

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Januar 2008)

Noch einmal an alle meinen herzlichen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche. Ich habe gestern Abend mein bestes gegeben, aber es hat doch nicht für alle Aktive gereicht. 
@Markus: Auch von mir noch nachträglich herzliche Glückwünsche an deine Mutter. Den Aussagen von qm kann ich nur beipflichten.


----------



## gingele (18 Januar 2008)

Hallo Rainer ich wünsch dir auch alles Gute nachträglich, habs erst gerade jetzt seit ein paar tagen geschafft online zu gehen, bei der Knechtschaft vom Markus .


----------



## IBN-Service (18 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir, etwas verspätet, die besten Wünsche!

:sm24:


----------



## afk (21 Januar 2008)

Zwar deutlich verspätet, da ich mich in letzter Zeit wegen Arbeitsüberschuß ein wenig rar machen muß, aber nachträglich auch von mir:








Gruß Axel


----------

